# Neue Grafikkarte+altes Mainboard/CPU behalten=funktioniert?



## DeathlyEagle50 (29. Dezember 2017)

Moin Leute,

ich will über das nächste Jahr hinweg meinen mittlerweile doch etwas in die Jahre gekommenen PC aufrüsten und Monitore austauschen (momentan noch FHD, Ziel: Gaming auf Ultra in 1440p mit Option 4K ebenfalls zu meistern). Der PC besteht momentan aus:

CPU: Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 3,30 GHz
GPU: 4096MB Sapphire Radeon R9 290 Tri-X OC
Mainboard: GA-H87-HD3 (Sockel 1150) (BIOS F6)
RAM: 24GB DDR3 RAM 1333 MHz
Festplatten: SSD 240 GB und HDD 2 TB 
Netzteil: BeQuiet 500W

Mit dem MSI Afterburner stellte ich fest, dass die Grafikkarte am häufigstens der Flaschenhals ist und ich die somit als erstes austauschen möchte.
Um einige Jahre Ruhe im Karton zu haben möchte ich hier kurzerhand zu einer der GTX 1080 Ti (vermutlich die MSI Gaming X 11g Variante) greifen.
Da ich so jedoch erst später die CPU und somit auch das Mainboard austausche, stellt sich mir die Frage ob die neue GraKa denn auch Kompatibel mit meinem Mainboard ist. Ich denke hier zum Beispiel auch an BIOS Probleme oÄ. Eine klassische Googlerecherche konnte mir nicht helfen, was ja eher dafür sprechen würde, dass diesbezüglich keine Probleme erwarten zu sind.
Übersehe ich also irgendetwas oder kann ich die Karte ohne Bedenken einbauen?

Das die CPU damit eindeutig zum Flaschenhals wird ist ja offensichtlich, aber so lange wie der Prozessor bis zum Zeitpunkt des Ersetzens dann noch ackern muss macht das an sich keine Probleme oder?

P.S.: Wo ich schon mal einen Thread eröffne: Ich bin relativ raus aus dem aktuellem CPU Markt, so wie ich das aus oberflächlichem nachlesen mitbekommen habe wäre für den CPU-Nachrüstschritt entweder ein Sockel 1151 Intel 8XXX oder ein AM4 Ryzen sinnvoll oder liege ich dort völlig daneben?

Vielen Dank im Voraus an alle!


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2017)

Probleme mit der Grafikarte und einem so neuen Board wirst du nicht haben. Wenn es jetzt ein Sockel 775-Board wäre, oder auch manch ein altes Sockel 1366 oder 1156-Board: ok... aber du hast ja einen modernen Sockel und eine Top-CPU.  

Wieso DIE schon jetzt ein "Flaschenhals" werden soll, ist mir jetzt nicht ganz klar... ^^  die bietet acht Threads und hat einen ordentlichen Takt, da ist ein zB Core i7-7700 auch nicht wirklich merkbar besser. Nur weil ein Ryzen 5/7 oder Coffee Lake vielleicht NOCH mehr Leistung bringt, ist der Xeon ja kein "Flaschenhals". Das wäre erst dann der Fall, wenn du in vielen Spielen WEGEN der CPU nur so viele FPS hast, dass Dir eine GTX 1080 Ti nichts nutzt und Du mit zB einer GTX 1070 gleichviele FPS hast, weil die CPU eben nicht mehr zulässt. Und das wird IMHO noch eine Weile Dauern, vor allem wenn du in 1440p spielst, wo die reine CPU-Leistung nicht so wichtig ist wie bei Full-HD, da du so oder so weniger FPS hast.


----------



## DeathlyEagle50 (29. Dezember 2017)

Danke schon mal für deine Antwort, das ist ja schön zu hören, dass es vermutlich keine Probleme geben sollte.

Vielleicht war das Wort Flaschenhals ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen. Ich wusste durch die Beobachtungen der CPU, dass ich es auch dort "schaffen kann" ins Limit zu laufen, deswegen meinte ich damit eher, dass wenn mit der neuen Grafikkarte ein Hardwareteil an sein Limit kommt, dann wohl die CPU.
Außerdem hatte ich irgendwie noch im Ohr, dass es immer so gesagt wird, dass eine so starke Grafikkarte auch eine angemessen starke CPU braucht die sie befeuert. Aber du hast mit deiner Erklärung ja wahrscheinlich genau das erklärt wie diese Floskel eigentlich gemeint ist.

Schön auch, dass auch nach 10 Jahren mit sporadischen Themen und Fragen auf eine Antwort von Herbboy verlass ist 

*Edit: *Die 500 Watt sollten eigentlich ausreichen oder? Empfohlen wird zwar ein 600 Watt Netzteil, aber ich habe auch noch mal mit einem der Watt-Kalkulatoren rechnen lassen und dort war es auch noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Herbboy (29. Dezember 2017)

DeathlyEagle50 schrieb:


> Danke schon mal für deine Antwort, das ist ja schön zu hören, dass es vermutlich keine Probleme geben sollte.
> 
> Vielleicht war das Wort Flaschenhals ein wenig zu hoch gegriffen. Ich wusste durch die Beobachtungen der CPU, dass ich es auch dort "schaffen kann" ins Limit zu laufen, deswegen meinte ich damit eher, dass wenn mit der neuen Grafikkarte ein Hardwareteil an sein Limit kommt, dann wohl die CPU.
> Außerdem hatte ich irgendwie noch im Ohr, dass es immer so gesagt wird, dass eine so starke Grafikkarte auch eine angemessen starke CPU braucht die sie befeuert. Aber du hast mit deiner Erklärung ja wahrscheinlich genau das erklärt wie diese Floskel eigentlich gemeint ist.


 ja, es ist halt so, dass eine ganz moderne CPU für 250-300€ dann weitere 20% FPS bringen könnte. Aber der Xeon ist stark, der steht einem aktuellen Core i7-7700 in Games kaum nach.



> Schön auch, dass auch nach 10 Jahren mit sporadischen Themen und Fragen auf eine Antwort von Herbboy verlass ist


 na klar  



> *Edit: *Die 500 Watt sollten eigentlich ausreichen oder? Empfohlen wird zwar ein 600 Watt Netzteil, aber ich habe auch noch mal mit einem der Watt-Kalkulatoren rechnen lassen und dort war es auch noch im Rahmen.


 Wenn du jetzt ein "Xjinchao Ka-Wum 500W" hättest für 18.79€, wäre ich vorsichtig, Aber ein Be Quiet mit 500W, das entspricht locker einem 650-700W-"No Name"-Modell, und bei den Empfehlungen wie zB 600W sind eben an sich diese "no Name"-Modelle gemeint, damit keiner mit nem Billig-500W-Netzteil, das stabil nur 300W liefert, meckern kann, nur weil der Grafikkartenhersteller sagt "500W reichen definitiv" 

Dein PC wird effektiv vlt 350W ziehen im Maximum


----------

